# Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - Made in heaven



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow !! What a great smoke I didn't want it to end and when it did I wanted another one. A great dose of spice not to heavy starts off with a a ting...

Read the full review here: Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - Made in heaven


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

my local b&m had a box of them and i think i smoked half the box my favorite smoke to date!


----------

